# Reliable CFast cards for 1D X Mark II



## AlexB (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi,

Been searching around a bit trying to decide which CFast cards to get for the 1D X Mark II. I've always used SanDisk CF and SD cards in all my cameras, but seems like there's been quite a few reliability problems with their CFast cards. Started looking into Lexar and sure enough there are issues there too. But then again perhaps this is all just a case of finding what I'm looking for (reliability issues).

There numerous discussions about this topic, however they all seem to date back to early-mid 2016. Thought I'd ask here for a more up-to-date view on what you guys have found to be reliable CFast cards to use with the camera, both for photos and 4K 50/60fps video.

Your input is much appreciated.


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi Alex,

I use a Lexar Professional 3500x 64GB without having encountered any problems on my 1DX II.


----------



## sanj (Mar 29, 2018)

I am in Israel filming and my delkin failed on me


----------



## unfocused (Mar 29, 2018)

I own Lexar, SanDisk and Transcend and have not had any problems beyond the initial SanDisk glitch that Canon fixed with a firmware work-around. Lexar seems to be in very short supply, probably due to the brand being sold. All my Lexar cards date from when they were owned by Micron.


----------



## djack41 (Mar 29, 2018)

I was shooting with a friend who had a Sandisk Cfast fail in his 1dx2. The temp was about 25 degrees. He discovered the hard way that the lowest operating temp for Cfast is 32 degrees!! I believe this is the real reason the 1DX2 also uses a CF card in the other slot.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 30, 2018)

sanj said:


> I am in Israel filming and my delkin failed on me



How did it fail? Error 70? 

Error 70 has happened to me a few times with my Delkin card, but I had to do a deep format of it on a computer to refresh it. Then it worked fine. Other than that, I haven't had any problems with the cheaper Delkin cards.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 30, 2018)

My 128 Transcend CFX600 has been doing fine including limited 4K60. However, I paid half of what it is now and am reluctant to reorder at the inflated price. For this summer I want at least one 256 but won't buy the Sandisk or similar, I'll gamble on a cheaper variety. Would love to hear of a good deal somewhere.

Jack


----------



## Silverman (Mar 30, 2018)

All I can say that the San Disk CFast sucks for me. I had San Disk replace three CFast 2.0 64 GB Extreme cards already twice since early 2016 when the 1DX2 came out. 
Once I had a complete failure and lost about 1 week of shooting in California since I was stupid enough not to perform backups and rely on the card. However - that wont have happened if I had used the Compact Flashs I believe.
The other issue is that the cards slow down after a while (to only 5 MB / sec!!!). The cards can be specially refreshed with a "Full Format and Refreshment Tool" which SD sent to me. However - sometimes it wont work and the cards keeps slow or the die and wont be recognized any more.
I sent a video to proove the slowness of the CFast to San Disk without any reaction first but then they wanted to exchange the cards.
From my experience I would avoid San Disk CFast cards if you can.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 30, 2018)

Silverman said:


> All I can say that the San Disk CFast sucks for me. I had San Disk replace three CFast 2.0 64 GB Extreme cards already twice since early 2016 when the 1DX2 came out.
> Once I had a complete failure and lost about 1 week of shooting in California since I was stupid enough not to perform backups and rely on the card. However - that wont have happened if I had used the Compact Flashs I believe.
> The other issue is that the cards slow down after a while (to only 5 MB / sec!!!). The cards can be specially refreshed with a "Full Format and Refreshment Tool" which SD sent to me. However - sometimes it wont work and the cards keeps slow or the die and wont be recognized any more.
> I sent a video to proove the slowness of the CFast to San Disk without any reaction first but then they wanted to exchange the cards.
> From my experience I would avoid San Disk CFast cards if you can.



All CFast cards need to be "sanitized" occasionally to maintain the best performance from them, it is no mystery and the utility is freely available.

https://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/17370/~/cfast-2.0-full-format-and-refresh-tool

I have two Sandisk CFast 2.0 cards and have used them without issue.


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2018)

Can we also "sanitized" Lexar Cfast cards with this?


----------



## unfocused (Mar 30, 2018)

I have a sanitize cycle on my dishwasher. Can I just use that?


----------



## AlexB (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks everybody for your input. Much appreciated.

I'm going to go with the Lexar 3600x series. Don't know if they actually are any more reliable then the SanDisk equivialent, but there doesn't seem to be many (if any) issues reported with the Lexar 3600x. Gives me some peace of mind at least when it's not possible to mirror to the CF card.



Click said:


> Can we also "sanitized" Lexar Cfast cards with this?



I read somewhere yesterday (can't remember where, sorry) that the newer SanDisk cards do not need to be sanitized by software. Perhaps this is also the case for Lexar cards? Just a speculation though.



unfocused said:


> I have a sanitize cycle on my dishwasher. Can I just use that?



Please let us know how this works out for you. ;D


----------



## unfocused (Mar 30, 2018)

As an FYI, Photo Rumors reports that the company formed by former Lexar Execs have now released their new cards.

https://photorumors.com/2018/03/28/prograde-memory-cards-now-available/


----------



## AlexB (Mar 30, 2018)

unfocused said:


> As an FYI, Photo Rumors reports that the company formed by former Lexar Execs have now released their new cards.
> 
> https://photorumors.com/2018/03/28/prograde-memory-cards-now-available/



Thanks for sharing this.

Apparently they have some people from SanDisk as well. The price point of these new ProGrade CFast cards is quite remarkable, pretty much half compared to Lexar 3600x (assuming they are comparable in quality).

I see they are designed to work in temperatures down to 32°F / 0°C, which is a bit worrying for me seeing as temperatures here are well below that for several months a year. It was also mentioned earlier in this thread that this is also the case with (some?) SanDisk cards. Haven't found anything on working temperature for the Lexar 3600x. Perhaps all CFast2.0 cards share this limit? If that's the case I'll just have to use CF cards when the temperature goes below.

Anyone successfully used their CFast cards in temperatures below 32°F / 0°C without issues?


----------



## unfocused (Mar 30, 2018)

AlexB said:


> ...Anyone successfully used their CFast cards in temperatures below 32°F / 0°C without issues?



Reading this thread, that's the first I've heard of this. I can't say that I've ever paid attention to how cold it was when I've shot in the winter. Due to past frostbite and circulation issues, my hands usually give out before anything else. 

But, I would say that given how hot these little buggers seem to run, I wonder what kind of outside temp would be necessary to get the actual card inside the camera down below freezing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 30, 2018)

For me to get the Prograde 256 here to Canada is $500 CAD with duty, shipping etc. Ouch. 

Jack


----------



## AlexB (Mar 30, 2018)

unfocused said:


> But, I would say that given how hot these little buggers seem to run, I wonder what kind of outside temp would be necessary to get the actual card inside the camera down below freezing.



This is a good point. I thought of it after I made my previous post, and I guess it could perhaps be an issue if you've been out for a while with the camera in a backpack letting it get cold before using it. Never really thought about this until I read the comment in this thread. Maybe I just shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2018)

AlexB said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Can we also "sanitized" Lexar Cfast cards with this?
> ...



Thank you for the info, Alex


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 9, 2018)

Came across these and the feedback seems to be favorable - anyone using them?

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B076JS44SH/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A1NDOMFTNMA8LC&psc=1 

That's about $310 USD

I'm sitting with cards in my cart hoping there will be price drops.

Jack


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 9, 2018)

djack41 said:


> I was shooting with a friend who had a Sandisk Cfast fail in his 1dx2. The temp was about 25 degrees. He discovered the hard way that the lowest operating temp for Cfast is 32 degrees!! I believe this is the real reason the 1DX2 also uses a CF card in the other slot.



It may be something to consider, some cards are more rugged. They don't work well at low temps and must be warmed up to freezing to work reliably, except that there are more rugged cards.

Of course, the operating temperature rating for a D1X MK II is 32 degrees F, so getting a card that works at lower temperatures may be wasted money. Cameras have internal memory in the processors, buffer chips, etc and they are apparently also rated at 32 degrees.

From the Canon Web Site - D1X MK II operating Temperature:

*Working Temperature Range* 32-113°F/0-45°C *Working Humidity Range* 85% or less


https://www.sandisk.com/home/memory-cards/cfast/extremepro-cfast-2d

Tested Under Extreme Conditions This memory card can operate in temperatures ranging from -4ºF to 158ºF (-20ºC to 70ºC).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 9, 2018)

Well if the 1DX2 can only operate to 0 C then I'd be out of luck virtually all winter. I've shot -10C routinely with the 6D and 1DX2 and been out in it for at least an hour at a time so it reached ambient. I bet Canon just doesn't want to be held responsible and plays conservative.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi Jack. 
Can’t help with the card thing, except to say I have reservations about accepting “at least an hour at a time so it (camera) reached ambient”. 
I was out all day with my 1DsIII in falling snow during the Goodwood Revival, actual temp -1 to -2c, wind chill (real feel) temp somewhat lower, magnesium body felt like -20  even after buying sheepskin gloves! : ;D
From the exif, camera temp at the end of the day, 3c, temp during the coldest time when I was just waiting and found a snow drift in the hood the next time I lifted the camera, 1c and during that time the camera was hanging on the strap untouched so no insulation from gloved hands. 
I had a look at one of your shots of mother and daughter (deer) using Jeffrey’s exif viewer and there are lots of fields that say things like “Canon File Info 0x0011	-1” the next value is 88! None say camera temperature but I’ll bet it is one of the canon file values. 
I know -1c is no where near as cold as -10c but I was out all day! As a matter of interest for you, you could check the temperature in your exif and find out if the camera ever reached ambient, perhaps tell us what temperature was reached. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Well if the 1DX2 can only operate to 0 C then I'd be out of luck virtually all winter. I've shot -10C routinely with the 6D and 1DX2 and been out in it for at least an hour at a time so it reached ambient. I bet Canon just doesn't want to be held responsible and plays conservative.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Larsskv (Apr 9, 2018)

I recently had a Delkin 128 GB CF Fast card fail on me. I sorted out pictures in camera by giving the keepers a star, so I know that the images was recorded to the card. I had the camera set to reading from the CFast. 

When I tried to import the pictures in Lightroom many pictures did not show up. I tried to put the CFast back into the camera, and the camera couldn’t find the pictures either. 

I was saved by the old and trusted compact flash. 

I don’t know what happened, but I noted that the camera passed a 10000 numbering of images, starting all over from 0 short time before the failure. Further, when I formatted the CFast, the numbering of pictures started from 0 again. I don’t know if this is connected to the failure.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks Graham, I had no idea the camera recorded temperature. It is unlikely one hour is enough to fully reach ambient after more thought, especially with a large lens attached. Now I'll be looking at the EXIF (don't think it shows in DPP though).

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 9, 2018)

Larsskv, thanks for that. 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi Jack. 
I first found this in Flickr, click show exif! You should see the info that is available, AFMA settings, what shooting mode is used, focus mode and a ton more. 
Wow, I just checked DPP, so little info! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Graham, I had no idea the camera recorded temperature. It is unlikely one hour is enough to fully reach ambient after more thought, especially with a large lens attached. Now I'll be looking at the EXIF (don't think it shows in DPP though).
> 
> Jack


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Apr 9, 2018)

New to me but that is a pretty good price. I’ve been using Transcend cards from B&H with no problem but they are quite a bit more expensive although less than many of their competitors. Not an item I like to take much risk with given the hassle of a failure.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi Jack. 
After a bit more digging around I found that the 1DsIII temperature shows up in Jeffrey’s exif viewer in plain text, more digging leads me to believe the 1DsIII may be the last 1D series to display the temperature in exif, I can tell you that I have looked on the Flickr exif for camera temperature on 1Dx and 1DxII and have been unable to find it, the 7DII still shows it. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> I first found this in Flickr, click show exif! You should see the info that is available, AFMA settings, what shooting mode is used, focus mode and a ton more.
> Wow, I just checked DPP, so little info!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks Graham.

Jack


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Apr 10, 2018)

I’ve heard C200 shooters talking up the EgoDisk Pro CFast cards. If they can handle raw from the C200 hard to imagine they couldn’t keep up with the 1Dx II. If you search Amazon and EBay prices seem to be around $300 US for a 256gB.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 10, 2018)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> I’ve heard C200 shooters talking up the EgoDisk Pro CFast cards. If they can handle raw from the C200 hard to imagine they couldn’t keep up with the 1Dx II. If you search Amazon and EBay prices seem to be around $300 US for a 256gB.



  

https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=EgoDisk+Pro+CFast+card

Can you believe $520 CAD (405 USD), not unexpected since this is the usual scenario up here although occasionally we get a break.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 22, 2018)

A while back I bought a Super Talent STT Cfast 256GB Pro Storage Card (FDM256JMDF) and I tried it at 4K 30 - no problem. That's $143 CAD for 256 GB. Today as I waited and no birds came by I thought,I might as well shoot a video to see what happens at 4K 60 - well nothing happened it just recorded the video, about 4 minutes worth. Now I'm wondering what I should watch out for since surely this Cfast 1 card is rated to this speed??

Jack


----------



## R1-7D (Oct 7, 2018)

I just bought a ProGrade 128GB CFast card and it’s working well. 

I remember originally sanitizing my Sandisk 64GB CFast when the 1DX2 launched. I haven’t since then, however. I might try it again. 

Can the Sandisk sanitizer work with different card brands - Lexar, ProGrade, etc. ????


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 8, 2018)

R1-7D said:


> I just bought a ProGrade 128GB CFast card and it’s working well.
> 
> I remember originally sanitizing my Sandisk 64GB CFast when the 1DX2 launched. I haven’t since then, however. I might try it again.
> 
> Can the Sandisk sanitizer work with different card brands - Lexar, ProGrade, etc. ????




I believe they are essentially the same. My second Super Talent STT Cfast 256GB Pro Storage Card (FDM256JMDF) is performing well so far.

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Oct 11, 2018)

Jack, you say your card is a CFast 1 and not 2?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 12, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Jack, you say your card is a CFast 1 and not 2?



That's the big surprise because they are not rated that highly. The first one I got had an added sticker giving an updated speed rating but I long since threw that out. I have yet to try the second one at 4K 60 but the first card did over 30 minutes without a hiccup. I've been too busy as usual but will try to give an update soon. We've had the most crummy weather since late summer and garden harvesting has cut into my time etc.

Jack


----------

